# DIF



## MSnowy (Oct 29, 2014)

Dragonfly in flight. I was out looking for some birds and this guy flew by. Nikon 500mm f4 on D3s


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 29, 2014)

With a 500mm lens?! Sniper!


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 29, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> With a 500mm lens?! Sniper!



Yup 500mm I was after this guy when the Dragonfly ventured by.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a nice lens. Good job. I want the Canon equivalent.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 29, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> That's a nice lens. Good job. I want the Canon equivalent.



Thanks. I just realized that I had the 1.4 TC on the lens when these were taken.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice dragon!


----------



## bribrius (Oct 29, 2014)

how did you even do that? Even at 300 mm I have trouble tracking anything nevermind a dragon fly!.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 30, 2014)

The DIF is quite nice.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 30, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> With a 500mm lens?! Sniper!


 Agreed.. that is one of the most remarkable piece of work I've seen here.. You must have been pretty far away, how did you even see it through the viewfinder?

Nominated for POTM october.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 30, 2014)

Really nice!


----------



## paigew (Oct 30, 2014)

Awesome shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 30, 2014)

Sweetness!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 30, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## bulldurham (Oct 30, 2014)

I used an 80-400 on the D810 at a decent distance shooting 1/640 @ f:6.3 with an ISO of 320 for my dragonflies ("Four-Strokers.") I keep the ISO a little higher because in the swampy areas I go from light to darkmultiple times in a single pan. All of mine are hand-held. The 500MM intrigues me enough to rent one to see if I like it more than the 80-400.


----------



## baturn (Oct 30, 2014)

Very nice! And I echo all the comments about tracking with that strong telephoto. The Osprey is not shabby either.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 30, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Very nice dragon!



Thanks Kris



bribrius said:


> how did you even do that? Even at 300 mm I have trouble tracking anything nevermind a dragon fly!.



Practice practice practice



Gary A. said:


> The DIF is quite nice.



Thanks



Raj_55555 said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > With a 500mm lens?! Sniper!
> ...



Thanks Raj thta nice of you



spanishgirleyes said:


> Really nice!





paigew said:


> Awesome shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JacaRanda said:


> Sweetness!



Thanks


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 30, 2014)

nice shots..


----------



## Sid51 (Oct 30, 2014)

Amazing!!


----------



## Hunter58 (Oct 30, 2014)

Excellent capture!  Better than any I've ever gotten in flight.  I keep trying though.


----------



## BillM (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't think I'd even attempt that


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Oct 30, 2014)

Love the Osprey!!!  Both photos have such beautiful colors to them.  Ridiculous tracking on the dragonfly!


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 30, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Amazing!





baturn said:


> Very nice! And I echo all the comments about tracking with that strong telephoto. The Osprey is not shabby either.





dannylightning said:


> nice shots..





Sid51 said:


> Amazing!!





Hunter58 said:


> Excellent capture!  Better than any I've ever gotten in flight.  I keep trying though.





Jacaranda_wifey said:


> Love the Osprey!!!  Both photos have such beautiful colors to them.  Ridiculous tracking on the dragonfly!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 30, 2014)

BillM said:


> I don't think I'd even attempt that



Bill next time at Burrage give it a try


----------



## wfooshee (Oct 30, 2014)

As a dragonfly buff myself I'll break his bubble and point out that the species pictured frequently hovers, sometimes seconds at a time. I'm not taking away from the shot, it's fabulous, but getting it is not tracking so much as noticing he's there and aiming and focusing before he moves. That's not putting the photographer down, it's just explaining the technique.

Still QUITE a feat, and it takes a lot of patience to go out there with the intent of shooting dragonflies in flight. And yes, I've several times spent a couple of hours shooting to get 3 or 4 keepers. Yeah, it takes practice. Yeah, you have to know the light and the background (or focus will never hit.) Yeah, you have to know which dragonflies will tend to cooperate (this one and some saddlebags like to hover, most others are nigh impossible to get in flight.) It's not easy, it takes patience, but it's easier than you might think, and it's VERY satisfying when those good ones pop up on the screen when you get home!


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 31, 2014)

wfooshee said:


> As a dragonfly buff myself I'll break his bubble and point out that the species pictured frequently hovers, sometimes seconds at a time. I'm not taking away from the shot, it's fabulous, but getting it is not tracking so much as noticing he's there and aiming and focusing before he moves. That's not putting the photographer down, it's just explaining the technique.
> 
> Still QUITE a feat, and it takes a lot of patience to go out there with the intent of shooting dragonflies in flight. And yes, I've several times spent a couple of hours shooting to get 3 or 4 keepers. Yeah, it takes practice. Yeah, you have to know the light and the background (or focus will never hit.) Yeah, you have to know which dragonflies will tend to cooperate (this one and some saddlebags like to hover, most others are nigh impossible to get in flight.) It's not easy, it takes patience, but it's easier than you might think, and it's VERY satisfying when those good ones pop up on the screen when you get home!



Thanks I didn't know that. Next time I'm out I'll wait till they stop and hover


----------



## Actinia (Oct 31, 2014)

Amazing. I have nominated it for TPOM.


----------

